# At Marina Bay, sound and fury



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Quincy backs ordinance as residents, clubs battle over noise*








Diane Holbrook is among the Marina Bay residents who are fed up with area clubs' loud music. (Matthew J. Lee/ Globe Staff)

By Brian MacQuarrie

Globe Staff / June 4, 2009

QUINCY - The waiting line is 40 yards long outside the packed WaterClub at Marina Bay, where bass-pounding music drowns out conversation on the adjacent boardwalk, and Diane Holbrook, standing on her condominium patio 100 yards away, shakes her head - and not in rhythm to the thumping.

Discuss*COMMENTS (39)*

For Holbrook, this kind of Saturday night fever calls for a sedative.

"The quality of life has gotten to the point where you can't sleep," Holbrook said. "It's that bad."

Condo residents and club-goers at Marina Bay, where 2,000 residents are clustered near the water, have long had a wary, uneasy relationship. But some property owners say the noise has reached such nerve-jangling levels, especially since the WaterClub opened early this decade, that they are burrowing in walk-in closets to escape the music.

Some also say they are closing their windows on weekends, cranking up the air-conditioning to drown out the sound, and yearning for the chill of autumn at a place that seems custom-built for summer.

As a result, the City Council has passed its first detailed, comprehensive noise ordinance. And although the decibel cap will extend across Quincy if Mayor Thomas Koch signs the law, the primary target is the wall of sound that emanates from the clubs, restaurants, and bars that make Marina Bay's nightlife an adrenaline-pumping mecca for the young.

"I think what you have is very aggressive business interests here," said City Councilor Brian McNamee, who lives near Marina Bay. "They have a very short season, they're trying to make as much money as they can, and the last thing on their mind is reaching some kind of accommodation with the residential property owners."

Holbrook and other residents said businesses have been unresponsive to their concerns about excessive noise, which occasionally reaches a mile away. To this fed-up faction, the original appeal of Marina Bay - an upscale, resort-like community begun in the early 1980s with a skyline-view boardwalk - has steadily morphed into a cheek-by-jowl combination of the refined and the raucous.

At its inception, Marina Bay - which has attracted such affluent residents as New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady - was the state's largest mixed-use development project outside Boston.

Under McNamee's original proposal, noise in residential areas would have been limited to 65 decibels during the day and 55 at night. Violations would be based on readings at the source of a complaint, such as a home or condo, not at the point of origin.

Those decibel ceilings had entrepreneurs asking whether they heard correctly. Ordinary chitchat is 60 decibels, according to the American Speech-Language-Hearing Association. Rainfall checks in at 50 decibels, and a household vacuum emits 70.

As a result, McNamee's proposal drew strong opposition from some boardwalk businesses and their lawyer, Tracy Wilson, who said in a letter to the council that "people at Marina Bay, and elsewhere, would not be allowed to talk to each other during the night or day, since normal conversation would violate the ordinance."
Wilson said the original ordinance unfairly targeted her clients, which include the WaterClub, Siro's, Blue, and Skyline.
William O'Connell, manager of the WaterClub, referred questions to Wilson, who did not return repeated phone calls from the Globe.
On Monday, the City Council voted 5 to 4 to raise the day and nighttime levels to 75 and 65 decibels, respectively. Later in the session, the council voted 9 to 0 to approve a broader ordinance with the decibel changes.

McNamee denounced the 5-to-4 vote as a surrender to the clubs and planned to ask Koch to send the ordinance back to the council for reconsideration.

"In my opinion, we got essentially a half a loaf of bread here, or in the Solomon context, half a baby," McNamee said.

Koch, however, said the action appeared to be a good start. "With a 9-0 vote, I don't know if it makes any sense for me to be meddling with it at this point," Koch said.

Edward Thomas, a lawyer and co-president of the Marina Bay Civic Association, pledged to continue the fight.

"We are very distressed and will be discussing this with the mayor and pursuing other options," Thomas said. "Excessive noise is a health matter. It is a matter of serious concern - ethically, morally, and legally. No one has the right to use their property in a way that causes damage to their neighbors."

Although a $100 fine will be levied for the first offense, three violations will land the offender before the License Board, McNamee said. Ultimately, the councilor added, scofflaws could lose their licenses.

Ed Kane, who co-owns Marina Bay Beach Club, which many residents said has reduced what once was a noise problem, supports the ordinance.

"We were skeptical of the original levels proposed," Kane said. "We are pleased with the 75-65. From our perspective, it's good to have something to put your finger on and say we're not in violation."

Denise Renaghan, co-owner of Captain Fishbones, a boardwalk restaurant and bar, also praised a decibel level that she said addresses the needs of residents and clubs. But she cautioned that 65 decibels still seems like a restrictively low threshold.

Overall, Renaghan said, "it's positive that we're moving forward. It's the beginning of something that's concrete."

To noise-weary Marina Bay residents, however, more sleepless nights appear to lie ahead.

"We want to respect the businesses," said Thomas. However, he added, "when they intrude on people's sleep, then they are going beyond what is their property right and taking away the property rights of others."

Quincy passes ordinance as Marina Bay residents battle clubs over noise - The Boston Globe


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey CUNT, the club was there when your condo was built. Get a life. She can whine all day long with the morons who bought or built houses along the interstates that now have massive wooden or concrete structures to block out the sound of all the trucks and normal highway noise.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Diane "Bitch Face" Holbrook seems like the type of person to whine about airplane noise after moving to East Boston. She probably bought the condo on a crisp January day when her real estate broker showed her the lovely views of Boston and whitecaps on the waves. SUCKER. *


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I would buy a condo next to -no - IN- a sewer treatment plant before I'd buy one smack dab in the center of a bunch of clubs that attract nothing but the scum of the earth. How could they not know about the bottom feederesque types found at Waterworks???


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I would buy a condo next to -no - IN- a sewer treatment plant before I'd buy one smack dab in the center of a bunch of clubs that attract nothing but the scum of the earth. How could they not know about the bottom feederesque types found at Waterworks???


So our date for Sunday night is OFF ????? OUCH. You could have called or Pmd me or something. OOF. I have feelings NE:


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

We have the same issue in our town with the Gun club. People who bought a house next to the club call up all the time, during the day, to report hearing the gunshots. 

I ask what did they expect when they moved next to the gun club, there's usually silence and then some reply that there should be an ordinance or by law.

The ordinance should be if you don't have common sense don't call the PD.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sniper said:


> So our date for Sunday night is OFF ????? OUCH. You could have called or Pmd me or something. OOF. I have feelings NE:


When you said "waterworks," I assumed you meant you'd come over to my new condo and install my special pulsating multiple setting shower massager. I suppose that flight on Air Lingus is a misunderstanding, too.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

People suck, they buy a condo next to clubs and restaurants and then want peace and quiet? It's even better when they call COMMUNICATIONS and yell at the CALL TAKER. Usually it is something to the effect of "I pay your salary...... you idiots never do anything about the noise blah blah". So lets get this straight.....one or two whiny dickheads make complaints to the Chief's Office, Mayor's Office and their City Councillor about the loud noise. *If* they get their way clubs and restaurants will lose $$thousands$$ economically. Some may even lose jobs (bartenders, waitresses etc). Heck, maybe the restaurant/club will close and be boarded up? That would be great for the Marina Bay economy and for property values. I really think that if you polled ALL of the residents out there they would be in favor of the restaurants and clubs succeeding. Unfortunately politicians will most likely listen to the whiny lady in the article and the area will then suffer economically...........


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I would buy a condo next to -no - IN- a sewer treatment plant before I'd buy one smack dab in the center of a bunch of clubs that attract nothing but the scum of the earth. How could they not know about the bottom feederesque types found at Waterworks???


Whoaaaaaaa eaaaaasy!!! Though I wouldn't be the first in line to purchase property near a loud club or bar either... It's a little harsh to generalize the people that go to either Waterworks or Water Club. Okay I'll give ya Waterworks. Water Club is a good time though. I went opening night to Waterworks, which is usually a huge event for my group of friends, and it was horrendous. Yet again, another place ruined by ghetto gangsta' wannabe's... If only it would just go back to strippers and meatheads.... Right Delta? Hahaha... We left VERY shortly after arriving.

Thankfully Mantra was busy...


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

PVT - I was there too and although I have to say it was comical to people watch, it was also pretty pathetic to see the groups there now.



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Whoaaaaaaa eaaaaasy!!! Though I wouldn't be the first in line to purchase property near a loud club or bar either... It's a little harsh to generalize the people that go to either Waterworks or Water Club. Okay I'll give ya Waterworks. Water Club is a good time though. I went opening night to Waterworks, which is usually a huge event for my group of friends, and it was horrendous. Yet again, another place ruined by ghetto gangsta' wannabe's... If only it would just go back to strippers and meatheads.... Right Delta? Hahaha... We left VERY shortly after arriving.
> 
> Thankfully Mantra was busy...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Whoaaaaaaa eaaaaasy!!! Though I wouldn't be the first in line to purchase property near a loud club or bar either... It's a little harsh to generalize the people that go to either Waterworks or Water Club. Okay I'll give ya Waterworks. Water Club is a good time though. I went opening night to Waterworks, which is usually a huge event for my group of friends, and it was horrendous. Yet again, another place ruined by ghetto gangsta' wannabe's... If only it would just go back to strippers and meatheads.... Right Delta? Hahaha... We left VERY shortly after arriving.
> 
> Thankfully Mantra was busy...


EXCEPT for the times Pvt. Cowboy is there, it's all totally lame!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...marina_bay_residents_battle_clubs_over_noise/


Is that John Kerry's sister or something?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

What a load of shit....the bars and nightclubs predate about 90% of the residences, and about 99.9999999% of the noise complaints are completely bogus.

Back when the big outdoor nightclub was "The Tent" (which was as close to Sodom and Gomorrah as you could get, outside The Bible) the detail officers used to have to go and take decibel readings all over Marina Bay with staff from The Tent, and they never came close to being excessive.

This is just another case of people buying property with preexisting conditions they've now decided they don't like, so now they're bitching about it.

Here's an idea....close your windows and turn on the central A/C.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

L4G81 said:


> PVT - I was there too and although I have to say it was comical to people watch, it was also pretty pathetic to see the groups there now.


I was surprised at the line. It was 1/4 of what it used to be. Last year's went all the way down in the parking lots through the bushes... This year? Didn't even make the end of the Waterworks sign. Ed Hardy and Christian Audigier shirts EVERYWHERE... gross. We spend most of our short visit there at the bar by the water on the left. There weren't so many undesirables up there but there WERE however a bunch of fist-pumping wannabees trying to do their best impression of Wade Robson on the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

It's kind of like the do-gooders that moved into Billerica and tried to save all of us from Mac's II (strip club). They got their liquor license pulled, but kept the entertainment one. So now, instead of the 5-10 regulars that were there before (bothering nobody) they are an 18+ club. Meaning, every horny 18+ boy within 50 miles (I think it's all of them) are now living their fantasy of naked women dancing around without having to drive to Canada. The place is packed everytime I drive by it and it makes me laugh every time. Careful what you ask for.....


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

Hmmmm....is there a resemblance?



>


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> If only it would just go back to strippers and meatheads.... Right Delta?


Let's just say I did very well when I worked the detail at The Tent in my single days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Let's just say I did very well when I worked the detail at The Tent in my single days.


nuff said ...............


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah shes a loser. I know for a fact this has been going on for like 20 years like Delta said back in the day when it was the "Tent" this lady should have investigated the businesses on the boardwalk and asked questions before she bought her condo. 
I am sure half of the asshats who get wasted there at the waterclub or waterworks or whatever its called live in those condos and don't have to worry about drinking and driving they just stumble back to their condos. meh. I don't feel sorry for this bitch whatsoever. Get a life lady oh and get laid while ur at it. ha ha ha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

GMACK24 said:


> I don't feel sorry for this bitch whatsoever. Get a life lady oh and *get laid* while ur at it. ha ha ha


That's a pretty tall order given that bitchy mug...


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Its the same with the millions of condo's popping up everywhere. Take Belmont for example, they are building a ton (and I mean *a freaking ton!*) of condos/townhouses on the grounds of a mental hospital just feet away from the buildings. I can bet you that soon after the condos open the residents will be complaining about the screaming coming from the buildings and the hospital cops chasing escaped patients through their veggie gardens!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: noise limit REJECTED*

*Quincy council rejects noise limit*








Loading multimedia... 
​  ​
The view of Marina Bay in Quincy from the top deck of a boat.










Posted Jun 30, 2009 @ 06:04 AM
Last update Jun 30, 2009 @ 06:24 AM
QUINCY - 
It's looking like another summer of discontent for Marina Bay residents within earshot of the neighborhood's busy nightlife scene.
The city council rejected an ordinance Monday that would have set a maximum allowed noise level in Quincy.
Councilor Brian McNamee, who proposed the ordinance, called the 5-4 vote a "pretty dramatic failure to address an issue that's affecting a lot of people."
The proposal was inspired by Marina Bay residents who say late-night noise from the boardwalk's bars and restaurants has gotten worse in recent years, particularly in the summer.
About a dozen Marina Bay residents stirred and stewed in the council chambers after Monday's meeting. Edward Thomas, a co-president of the Marina Bay Civic Association, said residents want to see businesses thrive but not at the expense of peace and quiet.
"We want them to be good neighbors and not be disturbing people's sleep," he said. "It's as simple as that."
Councilors who opposed the ordinance said it set too strict a limit on allowable decibels. The final version of the ordinance would have set a 65-decibel daytime limit, a 60-decibel evening limit and a 55-decibel overnight limit for residential areas.
McNamee argued the limits were mostly identical to ones in several places including Newport, R.I. and a bit less restrictive than those in Boston. In a letter to the council, an attorney for Thomas O'Connell, who owns the Marina Bay Beach Club, pointed out several municipalities that have less restrictive limits.
Councilor John Keenan, who introduced an amendment that set three limits for different times of day instead of two, said it was hard to find the right compromise to get an ordinance passed.
"The idea would be to find an ordinance that struck the proper balance," he said.
The chances of the city council setting a noise limit is considered dead until January, though the idea could theoretically be reintroduced once the body returns from its summer recess in September.
McNamee said he's concerned residents are now left to pursue legal avenues to bring the noise down. Thomas said Marina Bay residents will look next to the licensing board as a recourse.
"This is not over," he said.
McNamee said he's concerned that over time unchecked noise will bring down property values in pricey Marina Bay, forcing the city to make up the tax revenue elsewhere.
"Nobody is going to pay $1.4 (million) for a property if they have to endure these noise levels at 1 o'clock in the morning," he said.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

They have no worries........ The Marina has been DEAD this year. The rain we had the entire month of June did not help but people are finally realizing that the place BLOWS !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Sniper said:


> They have no worries........ The Marina has been DEAD this year. The rain we had the entire month of June did not help but people are finally realizing that the place BLOWS !!!!!!!


Once the weather breaks, the goombahs will be making the pilgrimage from Revere and Lynn every weekend night, trust me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Once the weather breaks, the goombahs will be making the pilgrimage from Revere and Lynn every weekend night, trust me.


The weather is gonna break ????? LOL


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Once the weather breaks, the goombahs will be making the pilgrimage from Revere and Lynn every weekend night, trust me.


North shore people suck!


----------

